# To ring the door bell or not...



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

Half the delivery messages are “PLEASE KNOCK SO I KNOW YOU HAVE ARRIVED”

Other half are opposite

I had one lady who had leave at the door, it was pissing down and she had no cover, so being a decent person I called and said - it’s hammering down there is nowhere dry to leave it. She proceeded to shout down her phone “ just leave it at the door”. So I left it on her letterbox so she could enjoy the walk to Soggy food. 😂


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I knock. Who knows if the doorbell actually works.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Make James Cain proud: always ring twice.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Both, no need to be either/or. Half the doorbells don’t work so I press the doorbell and knock then Addios.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The best is when they give a number to call. LOL NO.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just leave the order and send a text unless it says to knock/ring the doorbell.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Special Instructions: No need to knock or press ring button; my doorbell will TELL me there is somebody there. Thank you


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Special Instructions: No need to knock or press ring button; my doorbell will TELL me there is somebody there. Thank you


Amazing though how many doorbells don't work. Why would anyone get a "Ring" and let it not work?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Ring the door bell, knock 3 times, then throw the food through their window tied onto a brick and take a picture of the broken window.

Problem solved.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I do both. I want them to open the door and see me so they can't claim they never got the order.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

i always ring the door bell, I need to get close enough to make the civil suit for sexual harassment seem believable. Low key I'm now the single largest property owner in OC.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If the dog starts barking no need to knock.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Why would anyone get a "Ring" and let it not work?


video. My 'ring' bell alerts me when there is movement near the door. PLUS, if they press the button that will send an alert wife unit also gets while she is at work. And then the questions begins "Why did you guys order food when there is so much food in the frig blah blah blah...."

One tries to avoid that when possible, so please don't press the button. Husbands will understand. :thumbup:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I just leave the order and send a text unless it says to knock/ring the doorbell.


I don't see why any of this needs to be complicated. I do whatever the instructions in the app say to do (within reason). If it says to leave the food at the door, I leave the food at the door. If it says to ring the bell, I ring the bell. If it says to knock, I knock. If it says to call, I call. If it says to text, I text. Whatever the instructions say to do, that's what I do.

The one exception is a situation like the OP brought up. Got a good paying ping in which the restaurant was a little more distant than I would normally accept. On the way there, the heavens opened up and it started pouring rain relentlessly. I made the pickup (one of those restaurants that makes drivers wait outside at the door for orders) and immediately texted the customer once I was back in my car. Basically told her that I realize that she requested that I leave the food at her door but wanted to double check that is still what she wants given how hard it is raining.

Aside from a special situation like that, though, I just do what the instructions in the app say to do.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> video. My 'ring' bell alerts me when there is movement near the door. PLUS, if they press the button that will send an alert wife unit also gets while she is at work. And then the questions begins "Why did you guys order food when there is so much food in the frig blah blah blah...."
> 
> One tries to avoid that when possible, so please don't press the button. Husbands will understand. :thumbup:


you sound whipped


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kiwi driver said:


> you sound whipped


only a married person who swing that bat, yeah? Not whipped, just avoidance behavior. What wife unit doesn't know, can't hurt ME. :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> only a married person who swing that bat, yeah? Not whipped, just avoidance behavior. What wife unit doesn't know, can't hurt ME. :thumbup:


I'll consider myself lucky that I can spend my money on whatever I want &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kiwi driver said:


> I'll consider myself lucky that I can spend my money on whatever I want


...don't get me wrong there are nice benefits of being single; my status until I was 40. Do whatever you want, no need to consult the 'committee'. And on and on.
Once you have a child, tho everything changes. Just saying.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The most important thing to remember about this job... some people are just freaking idiots!


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...don't get me wrong there are nice benefits of being single; my status until I was 40. Do whatever you want, no need to consult the 'committee'. And on and on.
> Once you have a child, tho everything changes. Just saying.


I have a kid &#128077;&#127996;



Kiwi driver said:


> hence I'll consider myself lucky &#128514;
> 
> I have a girlfriend and a kid and I still spend what I want etc
> 
> no committee for me &#128591;


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I just leave the order and send a text unless it says to knock/ring the doorbell.


Same here.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I have been delivering over 20 years (even before the apps). I always knock and use a friendly knock. I never use the doorbell unless its a last resort. If I am delivering before 9am or after 9pm, I never knock or ring the door bell. I will text the customer that I have arrived if they are not at the door when I pull up. I will call them if 2 minutes go by and I do not see them. I never knock or ring the door bell under any circumstances between 9pm and 9am.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I have been delivering over 20 years (even before the apps). I always knock and use a friendly knock. I never use the doorbell unless its a last resort. If I am delivering before 9am or after 9pm, I never knock or ring the door bell. I will text the customer that I have arrived if they are not at the door when I pull up. I will call them if 2 minutes go by and I do not see them. I never knock or ring the door bell under any circumstances between 9pm and 9am.


what if the order notes are "please only knock either before 9am or after 9pm"?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Kiwi driver said:


> what if the order notes are "please only knock either before 9am or after 9pm"?


Well thats a very uncommon circumstance. However, I will bite.

In that particular case, I would text the customer to let them know I arrived and if they did not respond and come to the door, I would indeed knock because they asked me to.


----------

